# Need help finding a camera...



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Option #1

http://www.amazon.com/GE-X500-BK-Op...ie=UTF8&qid=1351308928&sr=8-9&keywords=camera


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Option #2

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...e=UTF8&qid=1351308928&sr=8-16&keywords=camera


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Option #3

http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Fine...e=UTF8&qid=1351309532&sr=8-45&keywords=camera


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I puked when I saw a GE camera.....I had no idea they even make cameras/slap their logo on them. Avoid at all costs.

The Fujifilm looks okay I guess, but I'd go for the Canon out of the three. Seems to be decently spec'd and it has the Canon name/quality, plus its much more compact and pocketable.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Option #4 (I am really leaning in this direction as of now)

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Powersh...&qid=1351310388&sr=8-37&keywords=canon+camera


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> I puked when I saw a GE camera.....I had no idea they even make cameras/slap their logo on them. Avoid at all costs.
> 
> The Fujifilm looks okay I guess, but I'd go for the Canon out of the three. Seems to be decently spec'd and it has the Canon name/quality, plus its much more compact and pocketable.


Gotcha on the GE. I actually started to wonder why I had never heard of a GE "camera" before.


----------



## rab546 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to have the Fujifilm FinePix S4200 and really enjoyed using it. Was doing a lot of outdoors shots, mostly nature while walking trails and hiking. It was also good but not great for recording video. 

I'm not a camera expert and i'm only giving my opinion but depending on what you plan to shoot i'd go with the Fujifilm FinePix S4200 of the choices. It's more of a mega zoom camera than a point and shoot, if your doing more close up indoor partys people shots then something more compact might be better.

I recently upgraded to the canon SX50 which is a much more expensive camera which definently shows when you use it.

The only problem I had with the Fujifilm FinePix S4200 was that it felt perfect in my hand but my wife thought it was heavy and awkward and couldn't hold it for long periods, she is more inclined to use a small simple point and shoot. But she seems a lot more willing to use the canon she likes the grip on it and it doesn't cause the strain of the Fuji.

I'd say try it before buying it and make sure you like the feel of it.


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

You can find all the reviews here, plus sample pictures each camera takes

http://www.dpreview.com/


gary


----------



## Brenden (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi dear there are many cameras for make the photos of every thing and every company provide you the best photos but i would recommend Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS15 12MP Digital Camera with 5x MEGA Optical Image Stabilized Zoom and 2.7 inch LCD...


----------

